# Looking for a pad, help!



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I've had 2 PC SMX pads, love them!


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Duren said:


> I've had 2 PC SMX pads, love them!


choice #2?


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I think whatever style would work best for what you are going to be doing.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok thanks!

Has anyone used pads like the 1st one, with the openings in the top? I have never used one or seen someone using one?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

BarrelAddict said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> Has anyone used pads like the 1st one, with the openings in the top? I have never used one or seen someone using one?



I have never used it, but I hate those neoprene pads.

Also your 3rd choice, I have used them, my biggest gripe about those is they are like two seperate pads sewn together where your horses spine would be. 
When I place the saddle on my horses back I pull the pad upwards in the forks of my saddle so the pad isn't tight over the top of the withers(I hope this making sense). So after I cinch up and everything settles the pad always ended up being a little crooked, (which is my biggest pet peeve, I actually have reoccurring nightmares about it) because of that weird slack where the two pieces are sewn together.

This probably wouldn't bother anyone else but me, especially if you don't adjust your pad like I do. 
Anyhow it's tough spending that much money on a pad you might end up hating....I know I have a tack room full of them. I always go back to the good 'ol standby, the old fashioned Diamond 100% wool pads and a wool blanket on top.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I love Professionals Choice pads. 

I am actually getting Zebra tack for christmas for my new gelding, and I bought a black Classic Equine pad, but PC is just as good.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have never used it, but I hate those neoprene pads.
> 
> Also your 3rd choice, I have used them, my biggest gripe about those is they are like two seperate pads sewn together where your horses spine would be.
> When I place the saddle on my horses back I pull the pad upwards in the forks of my saddle so the pad isn't tight over the top of the withers(I hope this making sense). So after I cinch up and everything settles the pad always ended up being a little crooked, (which is my biggest pet peeve, I actually have reoccurring nightmares about it) because of that weird slack where the two pieces are sewn together.


is it the same for #2? Like is it that brand like that or just that orthosport one


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

BarrelAddict said:


> is it the same for #2? Like is it that brand like that or just that orthosport one


I am not sure because I have never used #2 but it looks the same as far as the way they are built.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok thanks! Do these sound any better? A lot of people on here say wool wool wool! 

Top layer is a heavy, double weave 100% New Zealand Wool blanket which is long lasting, durable, and good looking; oil tan wear leathers. 7/8" heavy wool felt center absorbs shock and contours to the horses back to keep the blanket from shifting. Ultrasoft, heavy 28 oz fleece bottom is comfortable and helps wick away moisture. Felt and fleece cut out through the leg area to allow close leg contact for a better feel. "


Edited to add this one also 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TA919-Hilaso...item3f108fc523


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the 3rd pad love it, light weight and everything!!


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> I have the 3rd pad love it, light weight and everything!!


 
Thanks! Do you have the air ride or orthosport?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

i have the orthosport- i like it because it isnt bulky, especially if you are looking for something to barrel race in, and like i said it is super light weight! I feel like it is a pad to have if your saddle fits your horse well though. (if that makes since)


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

i no your saddle should fit the horse right obviously but i was trying to say is it isnt a correcting pad or anything


----------



## Appyloosah (Dec 30, 2011)

The Ortho Sport one is good, but I find it slips back on my horse the whole time, until the point where it has actually slipped right out while I was galloping uphill! But, it does help with the slim shoulders and a bit of a build up. I think I am going to try a build up pad for actual sway back or the circle y corrector pads next.


----------

